# 1" Colnago carbon fork



## es13 (Mar 8, 2004)

Hello All,

I'm building up a NOS Ovalmaster I picked up last year and have had trouble finding a fork for it. Does anyone have any leads on a Colnago 1" threadless carbon fork? Total cycling has them listed on their site but doesn't actually have them in stock, they keep telling me next month. Found a shop in Switzerland that said they could possibly order one. I'm pretty sure they still make these forks as they are an option on certain models. Anyone have any leads? Hoping to find something new, or close to it....

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

My two recommendations would be Bellatisport in Switzerland and Maestro in the UK. Both of those guys seem to have the ability to get Colnago items that aren't easy to find.

www.bellatisport.com

www.maestro-uk.com

Hope that helps and they have what you are looking for. From what I can recall, new Colnago forks run around $700 for the full carbon ones.


----------



## es13 (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks, I'll give those a try!


----------

